# Zugverlegung: Loch in Wippe bohren?



## a$i (30. August 2012)

Ich möchte bei meinem Truax den Schaltzug analog zu der HR-Bremse unter dem Oberrohr verlegen. Vorteil: Kein Zug mehr unter dem Unterrohr.
Unter dem Oberrohr sind ja noch Halter für die Leitung, an der Wippe und Hinterbau fehlen diese.

Jetzt die Frage: Hält die Wippe ein kleines Loch aus oder gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## Leibnitz (27. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin neu im Radl-Sektor... Aber n Loch reinbohren in ein mit Momenten beaufschlagtes Bauteil... Ich würds nicht machen wg Kerbwirkung, etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe das jetzt so gelöst, dass ich den Zug mit 2 Kabelbindern an dem hinteren Gelenk der Wippe befestigt habe.


----------

